# How was your front license plate attached?



## tiggerlee (Dec 11, 2007)

My plate was in a euro license plate holder screwed to my front US license plate holder. We took everything that was not bolted down from the car! All of the first aid stuff as well as the mini tool kit(not sure where that was-my hubby grabbed it out) We tried to take the front plate and holder but the driver who was going to take it back to Germany from Rome assured us he needed it and would make sure it stayed with the car so we would have it when it was redelivered.

E93 335i Step/ZPP/ZSP/Nav/COMFORT/6FL/Heated seats --ED 10/25 picked up in Rome 11/2 for transport back to Germany, in customs now...waiting to come home to AZ!


----------



## bmwfanwashdc (Feb 28, 2007)

Removed euro and us plate today. FOUR ugly holes drilled into front bumper.... sucks.... I place euro plate back on to cover all the holes and will just leave ed tag on front.


----------



## vrrooom (Dec 31, 2005)

*ed 12/3*

Plate was tapped on X3


----------



## abmwc (Feb 2, 2008)

beewang said:


> Here you go!! Before you put a screw into that bumper.
> 
> http://www.gominigo.com/18545.html
> 
> You can thank me later


Beewang,

Not sure I am wild about the asymmetric look of these plate holders. Any pics of these on a 3er? Better yet, any leads on a centered bracket that requires no drilling?

Thanks,
abmwc


----------



## ebs0712 (Oct 23, 2007)

Delivery 4/25 - Got double sided tape - I did not make any special request. It came off with a little difficulty but did not damage the bumper in any way.


----------



## TimLong (Apr 12, 2008)

Delivery 5/20 - Double sided tape. No license plate bag. Thomas just took the plate off the front bumper and handed it to me.


----------



## Airetime (Mar 14, 2005)

Try some RV RTV SILICONE 100% RTV silicone adhesive/sealant will adhere to metal, wood, glass, porcelain, plastic, painted surfaces, ceramics and rubber. Available at most Hardware, Marine and Auto Parts stores. The plate can be removed with some muscle and the silicone is easy to clean up.


----------



## billyk (Jan 17, 2008)

delivered on 5/16. the front plate was taped. I got the bag from the staff at the Welt. 
now you guys made me worry. I didn't pay attention to the rear plate. need to go check photos to figure it out


----------



## abmwc (Feb 2, 2008)

Airetime said:


> Try some RV RTV SILICONE 100% RTV silicone adhesive/sealant will adhere to metal, wood, glass, porcelain, plastic, painted surfaces, ceramics and rubber. Available at most Hardware, Marine and Auto Parts stores. The plate can be removed with some muscle and the silicone is easy to clean up.


Thanks for the tip. After you removed the plate and residual silicone, did you notice any reaction or change in the clear coat?

Thanks,
abmwc


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

I hate front plates.

I don't use one either.


----------



## va_lemon (Oct 26, 2007)

abmwc said:


> Beewang,
> 
> Not sure I am wild about the asymmetric look of these plate holders. Any pics of these on a 3er? Better yet, any leads on a centered bracket that requires no drilling?
> 
> ...


Check out this thread for a plate bracket from Skene Design and a DIY.

http://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=57385


----------

